# Terrenos prestes a serem usados para construção



## belem (2 Mar 2014 às 22:42)

Se alguém souber de terrenos baldios que estejam prestes a ser destruidos ou cobertos de betume/construção, na zona de Lisboa/Sintra e arredores, por favor, coloquem aqui os casos (descrições, fotos, ou o que for possível arranjar).

Obrigado.


----------



## supercell (2 Mar 2014 às 23:16)

Uma das coisas que não gosto é de ver casas abandonadas e depois o crescimento desenfriado de habitações noutras áreas que estragam completamente a paisagem e a zona em volta...
 Se se apostasse no restauro e construção sustentável todo este impacto na hidrosfera e biosfera eram evitados, o que não se verifica em muitas áreas onde se constroi sem olhar a meios...


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2014 às 22:17)

supercell disse:


> Uma das coisas que não gosto é de ver casas abandonadas e depois o crescimento desenfriado de habitações noutras áreas que estragam completamente a paisagem e a zona em volta...
> Se se apostasse no restauro e construção sustentável todo este impacto na hidrosfera e biosfera eram evitados, o que não se verifica em muitas áreas onde se constroi sem olhar a meios...



Concordo perfeitamente.

Lancei este assunto, também devido a este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/porque-nos-roubam-os-espacos-verdes-7562.html

E porque existe fauna e flora com valor conservacionista e simbólico que pode ser deslocada facilmente de um local para o outro, quando a destruição do seu feúdo é eminente.

Num terreno de Óbidos, onde vão fazer a minha casa (mais precisamente num jovem eucaliptal, que terá que ser parcialmente derrubado), vou fazer a deslocação de salamandras-de-pintas, alguns caracóis, vaga lumes (e outros coleópteros), borboletas (se encontrar lagartas ou crisálidas), etc... Os pequenos carvalhos e sobreiros que lá estavam (tinham poucos cms de altura) já foram todos deslocados para outro local e todos até agora, estão de boa saúde (no seu novo abrigo temporário). Depois irei transplantá-los (assim como os animais) para a parte baixa do terreno, que está inserida na Rede Natura.


----------

